# RMA - Reeltime Media



## yogi-in-oz (5 November 2006)

Hi folks,

Let's bring RMA up to the barrier this week,
as there's a positive  time cycle due to come
into play, late in the week ..... hopefully, 
enough to get us across the line, with a profit ..... 

many thanks

  yogi

P.S.  ..... RDS may also respond to a similar cycle, this week ???



=====


----------



## YChromozome (5 November 2006)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> as there's a positive  time cycle due to come
> into play, late in the week .....




Could it be a Yahoo or Adam (or even Unwired) launch . . .


----------



## megla (14 January 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

I'm not happy with the sp, but the business seems to be on the right track. Anyone explain why its falling?
I'm still keeping it, because I think its the future of video rental market...


----------



## falcon55 (14 January 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

Its falling because their site and idea is flawed by high prices....

and that fact that they can never compete agaisnt Apple iTunes.


----------



## YChromozome (14 January 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*



			
				falcon55 said:
			
		

> Its falling because their site and idea is flawed by high prices....




I don' think so. They haven't really had the oportunity to make their service widely available to the public.

Simply Reeltime has missed many deadlines. First the Adam and Unwired services were suppose to be up and running by about August, followed by Set Top Boxes being available to retail stores. Then there was the all big Yahoo 7 deal : "Yahoo!7's Mr Smith said the planned November launch for the new ReelTime TV and movie download service on Yahoo!7 would now start before Christmas." 

The last balance sheets suggests Reeltime also had inventory pre-payments for Set Top Boxes, PC Download clients, content etc. You do wonder if there are inventories of Set Top boxes sitting collecting dust in a warehouse somewhere.

On the negative the upcoming 6 monthly report will probably show little revenue, and lots of cash burn.

A very small positive could be that Yahoo!7, Adam, Unwired and Set top retail deals must be 'just' around the corner if you haven't already lost patience. 

Channel 10 has just kicked off the season with downloads of SuperNatural. One could hope Channel 7 are only a few steps behind and apparently they are bidding for non-exclusive rights to programs from the 9 and 10 networks too, apparently making Yahoo 7 a one stop shop.



			
				falcon55 said:
			
		

> and that fact that they can never compete agaisnt Apple iTunes.




My Understanding Apple Itunes is a PC download model only. Reeltime plans to have Set Top Boxes in homes and the hospitality sector. This includes the system that they put into Hamilton Island on a 10 year contract with NEC.


----------



## YChromozome (18 January 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

Looks like Reeltime has done some rebranding for KoalaTelecom. I wonder what the arrangements are for this (Upfront costs and what cut Koala/Reeltime get)

http://movies.koala.myreeltime.tv/

It appears things are happing in the background.


----------



## megla (20 February 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

First a trading halt, now a suspension... anyone know anything?


----------



## megla (21 June 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

hmmm.... going down down down!

I guess other investors don't like the dilution, or am I missing something bigger?


----------



## Brissydave (22 June 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

LOL ... Reeltime is now being used by comediens ... as material ...

Check out this comment from an interview regarding ...



> A new web-print venture by The Chaser's Charles Firth will focus on news and current events, with a humorous bent.






> 7. Who's funding this? How much is it costing?
> 
> So far we've raised slightly under $14 trillion, which should cover our executive bonuses for this financial year, but we'll needing to go back to the markets really soon. We're using the ReelTime model.




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/new...nch-new-website/2007/06/19/1182019156962.html .... go to page 2.

* Dave


----------



## megla (22 June 2007)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

lol, I'm so glad I don't take loosing money so seriously 

love the chaser and his contribution - yanks are ... hmmm


----------



## megla (30 January 2008)

*Re: RMA - Reel Time Media*

I am the only holder of this dog on the forum?

Here we go again with a trading halt, suspension and wait for an announcement. Looks like I've done my dough on this one.

Anyone with any insights? 

I actually thought getting the new CEO would make a large difference.


----------

